# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Метросексуалы

## JAHolper

Как вы относитесь к метросексуалам? Может быть причисляете к ним себя? Должны ли мужчины стремиться быть метросексуалами? Какие вообще соображения по этому поводу? 

О Метросексуалах в программе "Такова судьба":

----------


## Mouse

Не смотрел это видео, трафик почти кончился, но
гугл шо сказал: Метросексуал — неологизм для обозначения современных мужчин любой сексуальной ориентации, которые придают большое значение своей внешности (физическая форма, одежда, аксессуары) и, соответственно, тратят массу времени и денег на совершенствование своего внешнего вида и образа жизни. В XIX веке схожий культурный феномен был известен под названиями денди, франт, щёголь.

Метросексуалы не уступают женщинам в заботе о своей внешности, посещают косметические салоны, щепетильно следуют моде. В обывательской среде метросексуалов порой ошибочно ассоциируют с геями...

ИМХО: буе. #лядство. Мужчину делает привлекательным для женщин именно его брутальность.  От него не обязательно должно разить навозом, как от ковбоя, но он должен быть воином по натуре, а не блондинкой с маникюром в штанах. А то как автомат держать, ведь он и по цвету не подходит к голифе, и маникюр за 100 уе коту в анус.

----------


## Vanya

никаких соображений. хрень

----------


## Mr_Vinni

промолчу -_-

----------


## Mouse

Хорошо бы девушкам отписаться: нравятся ли им "сладенькие " мальчики, и стали бы они выходить за них замуж.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Хорошо бы девушкам отписаться: нравятся ли им "сладенькие " мальчики, и стали бы они выходить за них замуж.


У каждой девушки свои вкусы -_-
одним нравятся гопники, вторым потлатики, третим алкаголики и т.д.

----------


## JAHolper

А это видео по гостю доступно?

----------


## Mouse

Ну хотя бы о ком мечтали,  а не от том, кого получили))




> А это видео по гостю не доступно?


у мя 3г

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> А это видео по гостю доступно?


доступно)

----------


## Mashulya

я бы точно за метросексуала не вышла... 
сладеньким должно быть мороженое, а не парень... не знаю, как других девушек, но меня пугают парни, которые бреют под мышками... вы еще ноги побрейте )))

----------


## Sanych

Смотрел передачу, так там одна тётка сказала: "А я думала метросексуалы,  это те, кто в метро сексом занимается".

----------

